# problemas con planta o amplificador Kenwood kac-501



## 2010 (Sep 5, 2010)

hola.. tengo un amplificador o planta Kenwood stereo power amplifer KAC-501, es una planta pequeña, bien!. el problema es que conecto todas las conecxiones a la computadora, corriente *Y* bocinas, pero no se olle, la planta enciende.. pero no da audio.. si alguien me puede ayudar... antes funcionaba...

 si alguien me puede agregar al correo... 









gracias!


----------



## alaraune (Nov 20, 2010)

Hola, conectaste la señal de la pc a la planta Kenwood?  revisa que sea en el conector correspondiente, la pc sale en conector de 3.5 mm, del tamaño del conector de audifonos normal.  Revisa los niveles de volumen en el icono de volumen de la pc y revisa que la planta Kenwood tenga un poco de volumen.  Què fuente de alimentaciòn estàs usando para encender la planta Kenwood? tal vez no la logre encender por completo.


----------



## danielfer23 (Nov 21, 2010)

Fíjate sí al encender el amplificador a los pocos segundos se escucha un "clic" sí no lo hace estas en un problema. Comenta como te fue


----------

